# Paraphimosis - Stuck penis revisted - What would you do?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

We had another incident last night, although not as bad as the previous one. Hubby quietly picked him up, on his back, spoke softly to him, and then put some cold water on his penis and it went down totally. Then I picked up his large toys, his beds, etc. so that he had nothing whatsoever to hump.

My breeder emailed me and said she had never heard of such a thing, but especially with a 5 1/2 month old baby. She spoke with her mentor, Mary Day, and Mary said to take away anything he humps and to get him neutered as soon as possible.

Here is where my problem comes in:

1. Getting him neutered now, means that I will have to put him under again in a few months to get any teeth extracted, that he doesn't lose.

2. In reading about this, this is a problem with both neutered and un-neutered males ... and some seem to grow out of it. So neutering him might not even 'fix' the problem.

This only happens in the evenings, when he is at his craziest. I'm afraid now I am even going to have to remove his (much-loved) heartbeat woobie from his crate. The last 2 nights I have put him in his crate (when he had been asleep already), and as soon as I close the crate door he starts humping his heartbeat woobie. He does it for a few minutes, and then curls up and goes to sleep. Sounds harmless, but if his penis was to get so stuck it couldn't go back in, that could be a huge problem, and I wouldn't know about it.

I did speak with my other vet (my vet's wife) and she said we very well may need to go ahead and get him neutered, and then deal with the teeth later. She acts like that is not a big deal, but it is for me.

So, what would you do?

After Googling this, I found one gal that had the same problem, and she just removed all favorite humping objects, kept his attention elsewhere ... and she said he seemed to grow out of it at about 9 months. Others had to have the penis amputated, as it was a much bigger problem that could not be cured any other way.

Your thoughts and input are greatly appreciated!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr. Jaimie's Parker had that problem and she surgically corrected it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/66246-parker-had-procedure-today.html


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow! hugs julee.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jules, since it hasn't officially gotten stuck yet to the point where serious intervention was needed I would just do what you are doing by taking away all of his "girlfriends" and give him the opportunity to grow out of it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it really stuck or has he just gotten excited and its out and enlarged?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> Is it really stuck or has he just gotten excited and its out and enlarged?


JMM, it's stuck. The first time was really bad (about 4" of penis and a sac like thing at the base of the penis were exposed) ... it had started turning purple ... basically the base of the sheath restricts it almost like a rubber band. It is not comfortable for him at all.

The first time ... it went down eventually, to where just about 1/4" of his penis was out ... but that was as far in as it would go. I took him to the ER vet, and they put some sugar water on it and it went all the way back in.

Last night, about 3" of penis was out, and no sac ... and I noticed, just because I know what to watch with his behavior now. Both times it was after I took him outside for a potty break, and after being out in the cool air, with his feet wet ... he comes barreling into the kitchen ... running around and then humping away. Somehow the cold night air makes him want to have a party! :wub:

They have told me that when it happens, I should rub KY on the penis, and then rub the base of the sheath, so that the penis goes back in ... and it lubes the sheath. I'm getting KY at the grocery today, so we haven't done this yet.

I really can't believe we're discussing this. :huh:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

When Jack & Jill were fixed, we didn't pull any teeth (I think they were 4-5 months old). Neither of them retained any teeth, so there was no need to go under again. If you're really worried about it, I would get him fixed and not worry about the teeth because it may not even be an issue.
This must be very stressful for you - I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow Jules...what a saga! I hope you guys find a solution. I know how hard it is to decide to put them under anesthesia...I am hesitant with Leila even for the spay, even though I know that's necessary. 

Just one question about this part: 



nekkidfish said:


> They have told me that when it happens, I should rub KY on the penis, and then rub the base of the sheath, so that the penis goes back in ... and it lubes the sheath. I'm getting KY at the grocery today, so we haven't done this yet.


I'm not trying to be crude or anything, but wouldn't you think that lubricating and further stimulating the penis would only make it less likely to retract..?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax does this if I let him have his crate pad. There is only 1 type of crate pad he does this with. I know exactly what you are talking about. He's gotten his stuck and I had to put some water on it. Some of the problem is the hair prevents it from going back in. 

I just changed his crate pad so he has one he doesn't hump now. I actually took it out of the closet the other day and he got so excited! It is now going to go in the trash. 

He was neutered at 6 months and it didn't stop him at all. Luckily he only humps that one kind of pad so it's been quite easy for me to prevent it from happening. I don't really see it as a big deal anymore, although I did freak the first couple times.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Jules, since it hasn't officially gotten stuck yet to the point where serious intervention was needed I would just do what you are doing by taking away all of his "girlfriends" and give him the opportunity to grow out of it.


Mary, that is what I'm thinking ... and hoping he will indeed grow out of it, and that it's not a problem that is drastic and will eventually require surgery.

During the day my kitchen looks like I have 4 toddlers living here. :HistericalSmiley:

Now, after around 6:00 or so in the evenings, I have to get rid of all his girlfriends.

Girlfriends = his teepee bed, his new fluffy bed, the gallon water jug, rope monkey, two house shoes, crazy duck, his wife big monkey, etc. .... basically anything that's larger than your hand. The kitchen then looks like the island of teeny misfit toys. 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh boy! Is this typical or common? Never saw this with my lab.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I'm not trying to be crude or anything, but wouldn't you think that lubricating and further stimulating the penis would only make it less likely to retract..?


I really feel we should all be :wine:while we have this discussion. LOL

Basically no ... what you're doing is lubing the penis, so that when it goes back in the sheath, it then also lubes the inside of the sheath. That way it is easier for it to go back in if it gets dry from being exposed to the air.

I don't know ... but I don't think putting the KY on it stimulates him, as you've already quieted him down, and he's gotten out of the humpy humpy mode. [Goodness, there is so much humorous stuff I could write here. LOL]

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> Oh boy! Is this typical or common? Never saw this with my lab.


It is not super common, and it's certainly not breed-specific. I have heard/read about it happening with havanese (sp?), goldens, labs, etc.

If it ever happened with my large breed males, I never knew about it. But, I really don't remember my males doing the humpy thing near as much as Poppy does.

The one great thing so far (knock on wood) is that he is only humping objects, and not us or our legs.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

drclee said:


> When Jack & Jill were fixed, we didn't pull any teeth (I think they were 4-5 months old). Neither of them retained any teeth, so there was no need to go under again. If you're really worried about it, I would get him fixed and not worry about the teeth because it may not even be an issue.
> *This must be very stressful for you* - I hope it all works out for the best.


Claudia, it is stressful. Last night I leaned over him, lifted his leg, and there it was. I stood up, took a deep breath, and called hubby to come in.

After it was over, hubby and I are like giggling teenagers ... something about this little penis causing such a rucus. Hubby was heading to bed and picked up Poppy and said, "Now, if that penis goes nuts again, you just come get Daddy and I'll take care of it." :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Mary, that is what I'm thinking ... and hoping he will indeed grow out of it, and that it's not a problem that is drastic and will eventually require surgery.
> 
> During the day my kitchen looks like I have 4 toddlers living here. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Jules there is nothing left here that Alex would be interested to hump. Put every big toy in the garbage. He cannot hump his beds. The only thing left to hump is me. And he does it only on special times. But his penis can get out without humping, just a little bit when excited when I get him ready to go somewhere or when grooming. It does not happen when I am trimming his hair around the area or on the penis itself. Lucky me, it never got stuck. Do you trim the hair on the penis ? Since I read that the hair could be a problem, I do. I think the easiest thing to do is get rid of everything he wants to hump. And maybe he will grow out of it.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Are you SURE it is stuck? Ty's penis would come out of the sheath quite regularly before neutering and even for some months after. He looked all the world like it was stuck but he actually had a erection and until it went down the penis would not retract. It normally happened after a "humping session". If I took away what he was humping or in some other way distracted him it would, in time, go down in it's own. We learned to sidtract and ignor. 

If it is going down and retracting with cold water then I don't think it is actually stuck. I think it's just normal hormonal teenage behavior. I believe that puppies are capable of having an erection before they reach sexual maturity.

I remember PM'ing Jamie about it in quite a panic after he was neutered (I was afraid he hadn't really been neutered) and it seems to me that she told me that the hormones can linger.........


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jules - I luckily haven't had this problem with Tyler. We just had the case of the missing family jewels and that was "solved" with his neuter. I have to say that I know it's making your crazy and worried but you obviously are keeping your sense of humor-- and you had me laughing out loud at your descriptions of hiding the humpees (from the humper) and the isle of teeny misfit toys.:smrofl: So now obviously there's another meaning for his name...Poppy (second name Outee)!!! Sorry I couldn't resist. Thank goodness you have your DH to share the experience. I would freak out if I were on my own.

If the neuter might help I would go for it. I don't think the teeth thing is that big a deal and since Poppy's a healthy boy, even if you did have to put him under months later I'm sure he'd be fine. I'd just hate to think of him in discomfort.:w00t: Hugs to you guys!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

..........


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so glad I have girls! LOL
xoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Julz - I am going to respond via PM. I am flush just thinking about this topic (I turn red so easily)! But we deal with this on a constant basis it seems.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just an update ... Erin did PM me about this, and as always, it's nice to talk with someone who deals with something you're going through.

I spoke with the breeder again, and she and Mary think I should go ahead and neuter him ... but for now I am going to hold off on doing that.

Last night after dinner, I removed everything larger than your hand, including his beds. He played all night, and did no humping. :aktion033:

Once again, I put him in his crate to go nite-nite and he started humping his heartbeat woobie. So, I am going to remove that, and find something to replace it with that he can snuggle with. That thing is such a comfort for him, and I just hate removing it ... but we'll have to get over it.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Somehow I'll bet its more a comfort to you than him LOL


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> Somehow I'll bet its more a comfort to you than him LOL


 :hump:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

jmm said:


> Somehow I'll bet its more a comfort to you than him LOL


I was thinking the same thing but was afraid to say it ... B)


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

*No laughing allowed !*

Okay, this is what my Teddie Woofems ( RIP) the horny little Yorkie would do. He humped alot before he was neutered. It was exactly like Poppy...... a collection of larger toys....after he was neutered at 5.5 months it great reduced in frequency....until we got a male cat that let him hump him.


He would hump the male white persian cat. AND THE CAT LET HIM ( I think he thought the dog was back scratcher) !Sometimes the cat was facing forwards, sometimes the cat was facing backwards. I wish I took a photo of it.....but it felt perverted. Once the lipstick was in the **** cat's ear ! Several times the lipstick was engorged never turned blue....and Teddie never really outgrew humping the cat........... but the frequency greatly diminished........frequent as a young puppy ( he humped toys- not the cat- when he was little) and in his older life he took up with the cat( Teddie died at age 14)

And this girls is why my husband said......you can have as many dogs as you want but all girls! But alas my little Twinkle occassionally will try to hump a favorite toy ( I call the toy the Humpy Bunny. So even some females hump. It maybe a dominance thing as twink is definitely an Alpha personality.

I would wait it out and give him toys that are too small to hump.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is still a "recreational humper", he's earned the name Sir Humpsalot. He thinks head are for humping and it's pretty funny when he starts to hump the 90lb sheepdogs head. He puts up with it to a point then with a great big shake of his head send Ty flying.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jules, I am so sorry this happened again. I have no idea what the answer is, but Leo, when he was neutured, he has an underbite, so his mouth is complicated. Some of his baby teeth, were able to be removed, one she did with her finger nail, and there were a couple she had to leave, as it would have possibly did harm to his adult teeth. So he did have to go under again after his neuter operation, and as much as it pains us, he did really well with the second operation. Sending you hugs sweetheart.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

jmm said:


> Somehow I'll bet its more a comfort to you than him LOL


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:my thinking too :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

